
Hidden message in plain sight - hackernewscdn
security through obscurity - with a twist<p>example of hidden message in plain sight...<p>BACKUP FILES ARE AS FOLLOWS.
LOCATE THE FILES AND YOU WILL FIND THE PATH
SECURITY THROUGH OBSCURITY
WITH A TWIST<p>localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;011YT1010001101111.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;01110U00000100000.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;01110W01101100101.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;011000110UU1110010.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;011001010111TW0100.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;001000WW0001101W101.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0110010101110011.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;01110011RA01100001.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0110011101AR100101.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0010000GS001101000.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;01101001SS01100100.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0110010QQ001100101.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0110111000SD100000.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;011010010110DW1110.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;001000000111000DF0.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;011AE0110001100001.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;01101EE00101101110.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0010000GFD001110011.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;01101001011UY00111.zip
localhost&#x2F;backup&#x2F;0110100001110RE100.zip
======
arunrajkhumar
"top secret message hidden in plain sight"

------
hackernewscdn
IF YOU GET IT, POST IT HERE!

